
Secure Boot snafu: Microsoft leaks backdoor key, firmware flung wide open - Deinos
http://arstechnica.co.uk/security/2016/08/microsoft-secure-boot-firmware-snafu-leaks-golden-key/
======
punnerud
This have already been posted here:
[https://rol.im/securegoldenkeyboot/](https://rol.im/securegoldenkeyboot/)

~~~
kalleboo
And the HN discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12259911](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12259911)

